# Red Sea Shipment!!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Red Sea Shipment has arrived and they look gorgeous

Red Sea Shipment Video

Mimic Blenny
Midas Blenny
Fat Purple Tangs
Sohal Tangs
Asfur Angels 
Red Sea Regal Angelfish
Eightline Wrasse


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Size and price of purple tang and regal.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How much are the eightline wrasse?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Size and price of purple tang and regal.





matti2uude said:


> How much are the eightline wrasse?


Pmed both of yeah


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

a few pics posted


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

added the video to the first post


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Can you get any yellow filefish in?(these eat aptasia )


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm gonna pass by around 4:30 today with mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Totally missed you guys there today


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

So we seem to have gotten a small outbreak of Ich from our red sea shipment so they will be in quarantine for now. We are currently treating one of the fish systems and they will be available once they have recovered. Will post updates once they are ready to go!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is why you are an awesome reefer and an amazing businessman. Thanks for that, and I don't even need fish but feel inclined to pick one up once they're better.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Great guy for sure ! 

Let us know when the outbreak has been remedied and fish are ready for pickup.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

That's what i like to see, A business up front and honest and putting a statement online without being asked.. 

Good work,, i'm coming your way once i start my saltwater. 

cheers!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Straight up guy for sure! I came by last night to drop off an item that Macko *lent to me* when he could have easily sold to me. 
The red Sea shipment fish look fantastic! I would have not have known about the ich at all from just looking and I scrutinized the Mimic Blennies! 
I highly recommend people go check out this shipment when they are ready! The bonus is you will know 99.999% they are ich free at purchase!

PS. Kraken has the nicest bathroom of any LFS in the world... that's right... The World!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you should just sell them and inform people they have been exposed to ich. It's up to the customer to qt fish not the store. Realistically if you want to rid them 100% of ich and not just make visible spots disappear you're looking at 30+ days before they can be for sale. 

All fish from all stores should be treated as if they have been exposed to ich since if it doesn't happen at the store it may have happened at the supplier or the ocean.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> PS. Kraken has the nicest bathroom of any LFS in the world... that's right... The World!


I will check this out next time for sure!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Straight up guy for sure! I came by last night to drop off an item that Macko *lent to me* when he could have easily sold to me.
> The red Sea shipment fish look fantastic! I would have not have known about the ich at all from just looking and I scrutinized the Mimic Blennies!
> I highly recommend people go check out this shipment when they are ready! The bonus is you will know 99.999% they are ich free at purchase!
> 
> PS. Kraken has the nicest bathroom of any LFS in the world... that's right... The World!


Haha. The Mimic Blennies are actually in good condition as they are in the other fish system that doesnt show signs of ich.

shhhh!!! my toilet is a secret!



corpusse said:


> I think you should just sell them and inform people they have been exposed to ich. It's up to the customer to qt fish not the store. Realistically if you want to rid them 100% of ich and not just make visible spots disappear you're looking at 30+ days before they can be for sale.
> 
> All fish from all stores should be treated as if they have been exposed to ich since if it doesn't happen at the store it may have happened at the supplier or the ocean.


To be honest, if someone walks into the door and tells me they want to get a purple tang even after I tell them its been exposed to ich, I will sell it to them no problem as I have plenty of clients who have their own quarantines and are more than capable of handling it.

And I totally agree with you

From my experience, there is no such thing as an ich free system, especially for stores due to the frequency of new shipments. Unless you somehow sterilized every piece of rock, frag plug, fish, and coral, more than likely you will have ich in minute quantities in your tank.

The key is to keep it under control, and to maintain a stress free environment for your fish. Its the diet and your fish's own immune system that keeps all diseases in check, unless of course you are constantly running some kind of medication in a fish only system, and even then you should only use medication to suppress and reduce symptoms or stressors that irritate or debilitate your fish.

One of the major causes for new additions to develop ich is aggression from already existing tank mates. I cannot stress enough to my clients that separating new additions with some kind of box is crucial to reducing the chances of a fish getting full blown ich. Once they start eating and have "introduced" themselves to the other members of the aquarium, they will be much likelier to thrive. This isn't a sales pitch to sell my kraken fish box  .................... BUT incase you wanted a budgeted solution, just grab any clear reef safe container, poke some holes in it, then hang it on the side of your tank. If you see that your new addition does start to develop ich, you can easily remove it to place in a quarantine.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic advice and very ethical practice Macko &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

